# Rad relocate kit Pics



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I just wana see how the RCD and Gorilla ones look on a brute, I wana relocate rad but i hit some major trees and need strong protection. So i want 2 see them mounted, how they sit so on so forth ;-)


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have wild boar and it's pretty stout just loot at my pics in my profile


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

decent looking


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if you go in the kawi picture thread you will see ever make and model of these man.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

BernardB said:


> I just wana see how the RCD and Gorilla ones look on a brute, I wana relocate rad but i hit some major trees and need strong protection. So i want 2 see them mounted, how they sit so on so forth ;-)


Sounds like u need a bulldozer LOL.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the Gorilla one.....only cuz my buddy got a HL Triple Flow and gave me this one for puttin HIDs on his brute.
Its all one piece and covers the whole radiator all the way down against the rack, and its made out of what looks to be about 3/16" plate. Definitely sturdy, but not the cheapest thing out there by any means. Here's some random shots.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is some pics of mine.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Rubber Down Customs makes some pretty sick looking mounts too. I've seen a few custom kits that turned out pretty good. I'd go with him, if I was getting one.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Rubber Down Customs makes some pretty sick looking mounts too. I've seen a few custom kits that turned out pretty good. I'd go with him, if I was getting one.


I have to agree with you on that. I bought mine before I knew about rdc.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya i like the RDC ones. Once the money is right imma get one of them bad boys


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

BernardB said:


> ya i like the RDC ones. Once the money is right imma get one of them bad boys


 Fab one up your self thats what i did and it took a roll over like one complete roll didnt do a thing even protected my snorks.


----------

